# Numbers in the bottom left corner on Kindle 1



## Rick-SAR (Apr 22, 2009)

How do you read the two numbers on the bottom left of the Kindle 1 screen?  Is there anyway to correlate the numbers to chapters etc.?

Thanks,

Rick-SAR


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Do you mean the location numbers?  That basically shows the locations that are on the page you're currently viewing.  When it says, for example, Locations 182-92, that means location number 182 is at the top of the page and location 192 is at the bottom of the page.

You can see how many total locations there are by going to the end of the book.  Locations do not correlate specifically to any particular page or number of pages, or chapters either.  It correlates to numbers of bytes of data.  By knowing the total number of locations you can do some math to figure out how far you are in the book.

Ann


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> You can see how many total locations there are by going to the end of the book. Locations do not correlate specifically to any particular page or number of pages, or chapters either. It correlates to numbers of bytes of data. By knowing the total number of locations you can do some math to figure out how far you are in the book.
> 
> Ann


My mom exclaims to me the other day that _Whiskey Rebels_ has 8,000 pages. I replied no, mom, I read _Whiskey Rebels_ and it does not have 8,000 pages. She insisted that her K was telling her it had 8,000 pages. I said mom, when was the last time you read a book with *8,000* pages? Then I explained the locations. I think she gets it now.
deb


----------

